# String Tokenizer



## celloman (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo

ich habe einen Text.Darin ist enthalten.

Apfel      12
Birne      15 
Banane  18
Pflaume  20

Ich lese Die Datei Zeilenweise, Dann versuche ich Die Zeile zu Tokenizen.die Zahlen möchte ich garnicht betrachten.und alle Obstsorten die mit e enden möchte ich in ein String laden.



```
while ((Obst_String= Reader.readLine()) != null) {
StringTokenizer tokenizer = new StringTokenizer (Obst_String," ");
while (tokenizer.hasMoreTokens()) {
 System.out.println(tokenizer.nextToken());
					       
if(Obst_String.endsWith("e")){
					    	   
 Obst +=Obst_String.trim()+"\n";
					       }
}
}
```

es nimmt jedesmal die Zahlen mit.

die Zahlen möchte ich nicht im String Obst dabei haben.

Kann mir jemand ein Tipp geben.

MFG


----------



## mk666 (17. Januar 2008)

> StringTokenizer is a legacy class that is retained for compatibility reasons although its use is discouraged in new code. It is recommended that anyone seeking this functionality use the split method of String or the java.util.regex package instead.



Nur mal so als Anregung.

Davon abgesehen schau dir deinen Code mal genau an. Alles was der macht ist den Obst_String beim white space zu teilen und dann jedes Token auszugeben.

Achja, Variablennamen werden IMMER klein geschrieben.


----------



## celloman (17. Januar 2008)

Das mit gross klein schreibung war nicht meine Frage.

trotzdem Danke.

MFG


----------



## Anime-Otaku (17. Januar 2008)

mk666 hat gesagt.:


> Achja, Variablennamen werden IMMER klein geschrieben.



Jo...in der "Höckerschreibweise"

Da leite ich doch mal an die offiziele Code Konvention von Sun weiter:
http://java.sun.com/docs/codeconv/html/CodeConvTOC.doc.html


----------



## dillen (17. Januar 2008)

```
while ((Obst_String= Reader.readLine()) != null) 
{
    StringTokenizer tokenizer = new StringTokenizer (Obst_String," ");
    while (tokenizer.hasMoreTokens()) 
    {
        String tmp = tokenizer.nextToken();        
        System.out.println(tmp);
	if(tmp.endsWith("e"))
        {
		Obst +=tmp+"\n";
	}
    }
}
```


----------

